# اريد مخطط لمنزل مساحته 170 متر مربع دور ارضي



## خالد ليبيا (20 يونيو 2010)

اخواني اريد مخطط لمنزل مساحته 170 متر مربع دور ارضي 3 عرف نوم واحده 5x4 متر مربع بحمام 
وغرفتين 4x4 وحمام ومطبخ وصالة جلوس ومربوعه وشكرا

:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## kikoonline (20 يونيو 2010)

ضروري توضيح ابعاد الارض والشوارع والمداخل .....


----------



## خالد ليبيا (20 يونيو 2010)

مساحة الارض 500 متر مربع يوجد شارع من الامام ومحصوره بثلاث منازل و الطول 20x25
وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## saifeddeen (20 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس معمارى خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*

*مهندس **معمارى** خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*​* لعمل جميع التصميمات لجميع المشاريع من البداية للنهاية*​*باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر الهندسية بأسعار مناسبة*​*راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على *​*695 34 58 010 2+ 
**[email protected]*​


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (21 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس : شريف محمود
* [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]


----------

